# Wiring



## krips (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm looking around on PE and I can't seem to find any cables that will allow me to hook up my pre-outs to a DCX2496 for example. I've found some XLR-->RCA adapters, but I was wondering if there are cables out there that are male RCA on one end and male/female XLR on the other. Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/RCA-to-XLR-Cables/ci/4201/N/4294549268

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## krips (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Kyle,

Monoprice also carries XLR Male/Female to Male RCA cables:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10244

I recently got some and they seem to be decent quality.


----------



## krips (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks to both of you for the replies.


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

My subwoofer is wired (through the walls) with quad-shield RG6, crimped at each end with F connector, and a screw-on F-> RCA adapter on it.

I just added a BFD - so now I need to change 1 end to the 1/4" (or XLR). Anybody know of a source for F -> 1/4" adapter, or F -> XLR... or anyone have other ideas? Currently have F -> RCA -> 1/4"... that's a lot of adapters! LOL I searched but couldn't find what I was looking for...

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Bruce Fisher said:


> I just added a BFD - so now I need to change 1 end to the 1/4" (or XLR). Anybody know of a source for F -> 1/4" adapter, or F -> XLR... or anyone have other ideas?


Can't honestly say I've ever heard of or seen any such thing. Any reason why the RCA-XLR cables I linked above won't work? Or some RCA to 1/4"?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks - I couldn't find anything either. This was to prevent a 1/4" (or XLR) to RCA adapter and then a RCA to F-connector adapter. My opinion is the fewer adapters the better 

However, I have some hum so I have used a Jenson isolator, and by rearranging it's location, I can eliminate this... so now I can use one of the nice XLR (or 1/4") to RCA cables from BFD into my isolator, and from there use an RCA/f-conn adapter on my RG6Q... minimizing converters.

thanks!


----------



## media (Jun 2, 2009)

You are trying to find a femal RCA to mail XLR?
Try avcable .com 
Guitar center


Do a internet search for rca to xlr adapters. 

They make almost any adaptor you want.
They use a wide verity of adaptors in the pro audio industry.

If nothing else, just get the end you want and solder it on yourself. (change out the end)


----------

